# 7 week old puppy - food question!



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I start my puppies out at 3/4 cup 3 times a day. Then adjust based on how much exercise and how her weight gain is. Usually thats a good amount for most pups. What are feeding? Good luck.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think a golden pup so young should eat 3 or even 4 times a day. Both of our pups came with feeding instructions and both breeders asked that the pups be fed 3X each day. I am not sure about the amounts for your food though. I love the name Darby, and I can't wait to see pictures.

_When puppy comes home it will be eating ¾ to 1 cup of Canidae 3 times a day. At 3-4 
months of age, puppy can eat 2 times a day with at 1 ¼ to 1 ½ cups at each 
feeding. _


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I think a golden pup so young should eat 3 or even 4 times a day. Both of our pups came with feeding instructions and both breeders asked that the pups be fed 3X each day.


Yes, I agree I was a bit shocked they were only eating twice. Mine always eat 4 or 5 times then are weaned down to 3 times.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Definitely feed 3x a day. We increased Brady's food whenever he started looking too skinny.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

3 times a day here also to about 3 months and then down to 2 times. Even then there were a few times when she got a small amount in the middle of the day because she wouldn't leave her bowl. We went right along with the low end of the feeding guidelines for the food.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

She's adorable. I'm so glad for you that she is doing so well.

We also fed 3x's a day about 3/4 of a cup and adjusted up or down based on how they looked.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome Darby is adorable and love the name. I agree with everyone else 3/4 to 1 cup three times a day. I think that it also helps to keep the energy level steady until night time when you want them to sleep. Good luck with the new schedule and cant wait to watch her grow up.


----------

